# un strudel poussiéreux



## yerberi

Bonjour,

Le narrateur est dans une station-service.



> Il but un double chocolat, accompagné d’un strudel poussiéreux dont la croûte tombait en miettes dès qu’on la croquait.



Est-ce qu'il fait allusion à la poudre de la pâtisserie? Ou bien, parle-t-il de la qualité du strudel qui évoque la poussière?

Merci


----------



## Yendred

Il tombe en miettes ou en "poussières", donc il est "poussiéreux".
Évidemment pour un gâteau, le qualifier de poussiéreux n'est pas très flatteur. En dehors de sa texture qui tombe en miettes, le terme _poussiéreux _(inhabituel pour une pâtisserie) évoque la saleté et le mauvais goût.


----------



## yerberi

Merci Yendred.


----------



## Bezoard

Il y a aussi généralement, sur un strudel, du sucre glace qui donne l'impression d'une légère poussière tombée sur le gâteau.


----------



## SergueiL

C'est probablement de l'humour, L'auteur s'est amusé à détourner deux expressions tirées du lexique de la décrépitude (poussiéreux, tomber en miettes) pour décrire une pâtisserie avec son sucre glace qui ressemble à la poussière des ans et sa pâte feuilletée qui s'émiette sous la dent.
Le gâteau est peut-être tout à fait appétissant et ce détournement est là pour exprimer l'état d'esprit (préoccupé ? dépressif ?) du narrateur. Ou c'est simplement pour le plaisir de jouer avec les locutions, car après tout que demande-t-on à une bonne croûte pâtissière si ce n'est de tomber en miettes quand on la croque…


----------



## Nanon

Une _bonne croûte pâtissière_ dans une station-service ? Ce genre d'établissement n'est pas vraiment approvisionné en pâtisseries fraîches et appétissantes...
Plutôt qu'à une croûte qui fond dans la bouche, le terme _poussiéreux _me fait penser soit à un goût douteux, soit à une pâtisserie rassise, qui a traîné suffisamment longtemps en magasin pour avoir le temps de prendre la poussière et de se déshydrater, puisqu'elle s'émiette. Je ne perçois pas du tout _poussiéreux _comme synonyme de _sablé _ou _poudreux _en pâtisserie.


----------



## SergueiL

Comme toi, je ne connais ni le contexte, ni l'auteur : mon hypothèse est qu'il s'agit ici d'humour à la Pennac ou la Echenoz. 
Je maintiens qu'une bonne croûte ou une bonne pâte feuilletée part en miettes quand on la croque (le texte ne dit pas qu'elle se délite sous l'effet de l'âge mais bien "quand on la croque") alors qu'une mauvaise croûte (une vieille croûte) résiste sous la dent, est élastique ou cartonneuse.
Une question : tu penses sérieusement qu'il puisse s'agir d'un strudel couvert de poussière qui aurait été avalé sans sourciller par le narrateur ?


----------



## Nanon

Sans contexte, je n'en sais rien. Il a peut-être mangé son gâteau "poussiéreux" faute d'avoir trouvé mieux...
C'est bon, un strudel, quand c'est bien fait, et ça ne sent pas la poussière (même quand le sucre glace tombe sur les vêtements !).


----------



## JClaudeK

Je suis de l'avis de Nanon: un strudel "poussiéreux" me fait immédiatement penser à une pâtisserie rassise, 'périmėe'.


----------



## Yendred

Oui SergueiL, c'est de l'humour, mais de l'humour caustique. Qualifier un gâteau de "poussiéreux", par le côté décalé du terme dans ce contexte, ne donne vraiment pas envie d'y goûter.
Et comme le dit Nanon, dans une station-service, il ne faut pas s'attendre à une qualité de pâtisserie 3*. Celles qu'on vend dans les aires d'autoroutes par exemple sont absolument insipides, sèches et grasses et évoquent en effet souvent par leur goût et leur texture des agglomérats de poussière...


----------



## Maître Capello

Je pense aussi que ce qualificatif ne concerne pas du tout l'aspect (poussière, sucre glace, etc.), mais bien la texture et le goût de cette pâtisserie qui doit en effet être cartonneuse, insipide et rassise, mais sans doute pas périmée.


----------



## OLN

Je comprends que le strudel n'est pas de première fraîcheur (il a pris la poussière ou en a l'air), pas que sa texture ou son goût sont ceux de la poussière.
On dit que sa croûte tombe en miettes lorsqu'on la croque (elle est sèche et friable au lieu d'être croustillante et de se tenir), pas que lorsqu'on le saisit, le strudel entier tombe en poussière. Comment le narrateur aurait-il accompagné son double chocolat de poussière de strudel ?


----------



## Nanon

Ah, voilà... Quand on remonte à la source, on voit mieux ce que ce personnage mange : La maison des anges
Le personnage est dans une station-service autrichienne ("près de l'Autobahn de Klagenfurt, l'A2"). C'est pour ça qu'il mange un strudel. Il est six heures du matin et ledit strudel doit être passablement rassis. Et puis, dans mes souvenirs, les restaurants d'autoroute en Autriche sont mieux approvisionnés qu'en France, mais de là à en faire des hauts lieu de la gastronomie, il y a loin de la coupe aux lèvres...
De surcroît, quand on lit ce qui s'est passé avant, il est possible que la bouffe ait un goût de poussière.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> mais sans doute pas périmée.


Au sens figuré:


> poussiéreux
> *b)* Qui n'est plus actuel; qui est périmé ou démodé


= pas de  'première fraicheur'


----------



## SergueiL

Il semblerait donc que mon interprétation tenait du rêve littéraire, je n'ai pas accès au texte mais je vous crois sur parole. Dommage, je croyais lire les mots d'un styliste audacieux, il fallait en fait coller aux définitions des dictionnaires généralistes… 
Je trouve que parler de _strudel poussiéreux_ (même virtuellement) c'est quand même un peu forcer le trait, on a échappé de peu au chocolat bourbeux… Quoique, Nanon semble suggérer que le contexte qui précède justifie cet emploi...


----------



## Miranda91

Nanon said:


> Ah, voilà... Quand on remonte à la source, on voit mieux ce que ce personnage mange : La maison des anges zeprix
> Le personnage est dans une station-service autrichienne ("près de l'Autobahn de Klagenfurt, l'A2"). C'est pour ça qu'il mange un strudel. Il est six heures du matin et ledit strudel doit être passablement rassis. Et puis, dans mes souvenirs, les restaurants d'autoroute en Autriche sont mieux approvisionnés qu'en France, mais de là à en faire des hauts lieu de la gastronomie, il y a loin de la coupe aux lèvres...
> De surcroît, quand on lit ce qui s'est passé avant, il est possible que la bouffe ait un goût de poussière.



merci beaucoup!


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> 'périmėe' ('date de consommation dépassée')





JClaudeK said:


> Au sens figuré:
> = pas de  'première fraicheur'


Évidemment, si vous supprimez la parenthèse que j'ai soulignée et que vous avez supprimée par la suite… C'est un peu facile de modifier son message initial après coup… 

P.S.: Je profite d'ailleurs de ce message pour vous demander de ne plus faire ce genre de modifications en catimini nuisant à la compréhension de la discussion.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Évidemment, si vous supprimez la parenthèse que j'ai soulignée et que vous avez supprimée par la suite…


Désolé , mon intention n'était pas de "faire des modifications en catimini".

Tu n'as pas tenu compte du fait que les deux (aussi bien '_périmée_' que ('_date de consommation dépassée_') étaient pourvus de guillemets, ce qui signifiait - pour moi - que ce n'était pas à prendre au pied de la lettre mais au sens figuré. C'est pourquoi j'ai précisé ma pensé au #14 et que j'ai supprimé en même temps l'ajout entre parenthèses pour mettre mon _post_ #9 en accord avec le  #14 (puisque apparemment, l'intention que j'avais eu n'avait pas été comprise).


----------

